# Under $50 subwoofer help!!!



## bots4444 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey guys. Im looking to buy a sub for my 09 Jetta SE so mount in my trunk. I will be building a sub box for it. My question is this. What would you guys recommend for a 10" sub that is under $50 that won't sound like garbage?


----------



## dub_Luvin (Jan 14, 2011)

Is there such a thing?


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Lol anything under $200 will probably sound like garbage. Also, 10" for $50 is unheard of.

Don't play if you can't pay.


----------



## bots4444 (Feb 24, 2009)

What about this one guys? I don't want it to like blow anyones eardrums out. Just a little more bass then I have stock now.

http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-TS-W2...ef=sr_1_3?s=car&ie=UTF8&qid=1329845760&sr=1-3


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.woofersetc.com/c-33-10-subwoofers.aspx?minprice=0&maxprice=99999

Dig around on this website, a properly setup system is more important than a high price system.

That being said I suggest you eat light for a week and save 20 more bucks for this:

http://www.woofersetc.com/p-8338-10w0v2-4-jl-audio-10-4-ohm-w0v2-series-subwoofer.aspx


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

best buy is selling 10in kicker comps for 45$ i got two of them for my car


----------



## bots4444 (Feb 24, 2009)

I take it the JL Audio Sub is much better? I don't know much about these things at all. I just want a sub that will give me some extra bass....I don't want to be rattling down the street. Also if you guys have some good amp suggestions to pair with this sub, im all ears.


----------



## jockhater2 (Dec 2, 2011)

bots4444 said:


> I take it the JL Audio Sub is much better? I don't know much about these things at all. I just want a sub that will give me some extra bass....I don't want to be rattling down the street. Also if you guys have some good amp suggestions to pair with this sub, im all ears.


Check out
Sundown, DC, FI, Ascendant Audio, Audioque, RD Audio, and so on.

All will blow away JL, Kicker and all of those over priced store brands. Caraudio websites will be your best friend.


----------



## bots4444 (Feb 24, 2009)

I was recommended this Sub from my local audio shop. Anyone have this one or any ideas on it?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002RWJGXG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

jockhater2 said:


> Check out
> Sundown, DC, FI, Ascendant Audio, Audioque, RD Audio, and so on.


those are spl purpose subs. Not what the op is asking for. Kicker 10 from best buy works. I have 2 in my work truck and sound good enough. My jetta has sq setup and I'm anal with my audio:thumbup:


----------



## DRH (Dec 21, 2009)

You want a lot for less than $50. 

I have an alpime type x 12" and im not even completely satisfied by it.


----------



## sfdombro (Oct 11, 2011)

The infinity reference series is generally regarded as an excellent value. 

Dual voice coil can be wired for 2 or 8 ohms. 

http://www.amazon.com/Infinity-Reference-1062w-High-Performance-Subwoofer/dp/B0028ARP1W

Single 4 ohm voice coil is a few bucks cheaper. It's currently $55 on amazon with free shipping. Tough to beat at such a low price point, IMO. 

http://www.amazon.com/Infinity-Reference-1060w-1100-watt-High-Performance/dp/B0028APNZ2


----------



## 02337 (May 12, 2009)

If you can get Best Buy to order you in one, or find a store locally selling one. 
The Polk Dual Voice coil 10"s are $27.99 on clearance, the Single voice coil 12" Polk are on clearance for $36.99.
The kickers for $45 aren't worth it, they don't sound anywhere near the Polks for more money.

Go into the store as online prices wont reflect this.


----------



## new2me (Feb 29, 2012)

I used a Memphis 10" with 400 watt Alpine amp. It had a nice clean sound and the set-up cost me $300 because the amp was clearance.

You can put 20 people in a room and get 40 different opinions so its really up to you to make the choice. My advise is to stick with reputable brands, figure out what you need and narrow your search by equipment specs that meet those needs. (ex: .5 cu. ft. box, 200 watt rms) I have always tracked down my amp first then coupled speakers accordingly.


----------



## dragonelite06 (Aug 31, 2007)

where u located at?


----------



## bigbadvoodooguru (Jul 13, 2009)

a used infinity basslink can be had for under $50.


----------



## vw jettagolf (Jan 23, 2012)

i just bought a 10" rf sub for 20 already in a box.


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

My opinion?

Check out your local pawn shops... They can have some good subs for under $50...

I found an Infinity 10" in a box for $40


----------

